# john deere 524



## meetchell3000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Im new to owning a snow blower.A buddy owed me a hundred spot so he gave me the 524.It is an 80s model.It needs a drive disc.I am only coming across a drive disc for a 524D. Is there a difference between the 524 and 524D.I don't want to sound like a newby,what is the difference between single stage and duel stage.It also has wire for the auger control and drive control.Dealer says the were obsolete.The wires are tied to the handle connecting to the turn buckle.Thank you for the help.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

Any chance you can post a photo of it?

Its actually not technically a "model 524"..
524 simply means "5hp engine with a 24-inch wide bucket"
524 is a *very* generic term that can apply to literally dozens of different JD models over many years.

you need to look for a tag at the rear of the machine..like this:








see that John Deere "data tag" on the rear?
thats what you need to look for..that should contain the *actual* model and serial numbers..which will make searching for parts much easier! 

"single stage" means it has only augers in the front, that spins really fast and spit all the snow out the shoot by themselves, they most often look like this:
http://www.bsppwebtools.com/data/product_series/Snp_SS822E_022_path.jpg

"Dual stage" (or 2 stage) means it also has the main augers, but it also has a second feature, an impeller behind the main augers..the augers turn slowly, and feed the snow the the impeller..the impeller spins much faster and actually does the work of spitting the snow out the chute..in this photo:










you can see the large spiral "augers" that take up the whole bucket..
then behind those is the smaller "impeller"..it looks like a 4-bladed fan..
the augers + the impeller = the two "stages" of a dual stage machine..

let us know if you can find that model number!

Scot


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

John Deere - Parts Catalog

Give this a look, it should help.


----------



## DrewLLatham (Dec 28, 2015)

*THe JD 524 is different that 524D*



meetchell3000 said:


> Hi Im new to owning a snow blower.A buddy owed me a hundred spot so he gave me the 524.It is an 80s model.It needs a drive disc.I am only coming across a drive disc for a 524D. Is there a difference between the 524 and 524D.I don't want to sound like a newby,what is the difference between single stage and duel stage.It also has wire for the auger control and drive control.Dealer says the were obsolete.The wires are tied to the handle connecting to the turn buckle.Thank you for the help.




The John Deere 524 is different than the 524D. THe 524 was built for John Deere and was built by Ariens. Its a 5hp Tecumsen and you can find part numbers on the John Deere web site. Its a good machine. Heavy and well built.


----------



## DrewLLatham (Dec 28, 2015)

meetchell3000 said:


> Hi Im new to owning a snow blower.A buddy owed me a hundred spot so he gave me the 524.It is an 80s model.It needs a drive disc.I am only coming across a drive disc for a 524D. Is there a difference between the 524 and 524D.I don't want to sound like a newby,what is the difference between single stage and duel stage.It also has wire for the auger control and drive control.Dealer says the were obsolete.The wires are tied to the handle connecting to the turn buckle.Thank you for the help.


You can use all thread to replace the ones which are bad. or you can use wire cable and hardware to replace the wires which was OEM equipment. The single stage snow thrower is a cheaper version of a snow blower. the same auger throws the snow where a 2stage pulls the snow in and a fan in the rear of the housing throws it out of the shoot. Your 524 is a 2 stage snow blower. Ariens who built the 524 for John Deere can be cross referenced. you just have to keep searching the Ariens web site to find the same model. then when you have the model you can purchase parts for your JD 524 and they will fit.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

meetchell3000 said:


> Hi Im new to owning a snow blower.A buddy owed me a hundred spot so he gave me the 524.It is an 80s model.It needs a drive disc.I am only coming across a drive disc for a 524D. Is there a difference between the 524 and 524D.I don't want to sound like a newby,what is the difference between single stage and duel stage.It also has wire for the auger control and drive control.Dealer says the were obsolete.The wires are tied to the handle connecting to the turn buckle.Thank you for the help.


Those wires are a necessary item. They operate "clutches" one of which turns on the auger, and the other which engages the drive wheels to move the machine into the snow. If either one is broken, that function won't work. 

Sometimes they need adjusting, usually tightening, to account for wear on friction disks, or belts or springs and things. If, for example, the wheels seem to stop turning when you moving snow, you MIGHT need to adjust the traction cable to apply more tension to the friction wheel to keep it going. That may also be a sign that you need to replace the friction wheel because its worn out, or clean it if its got any grease or oil on it. 

If the machine is not throwing snow far enough, (i prefer to see my snow going into some other time zone, but I digress) you might need a new auger drive belt, or an adjustment on the cable to apply more tension to the idler pulley under the belt cover to put more tension on the auger belt so it doe not slip under the snow load.

Hope you enjoy your new machine, it will provide endless opportunities for extended garage outings and scraped knuckles, but once you get it dialed in and running, you an look at that 12 inch show fall outside and say "Take That!"


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum meetchell3000


----------

